# Library Spotlight - Symphonic Destruction



## Cory Pelizzari (Oct 15, 2021)

Get it here - https://heavyocity.com/product/symphonic-destruction/


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 16, 2021)

Man... another great great review of this fantastic library. And 17 Gigs only. Power ! 
Epic......Destruction....and quiet and athmospheric can also be reached.....Thanks a lot for this review.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 16, 2021)

This is a superb presentation Cory! Very enlightening and thorough.


----------



## davidson (Oct 16, 2021)

Another great honest review, Cory. The music you write for these never fails to impress either!


----------



## Jotto (Oct 16, 2021)

Your demos are just too good. I bought Neo because of you… which i regret


----------



## davidson (Oct 16, 2021)

Jotto said:


> Your demos are just too good. I bought Neo because of you… which i regret


Sorry for sidetracking, but why do you regret neo?


----------



## Jotto (Oct 17, 2021)

davidson said:


> Sorry for sidetracking, but why do you regret neo?


I just havent been using it.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Oct 17, 2021)

As mentioned in a comment on the site, these demos are superbly done. Straight to the point demonstration with short examples that are very well thought out and in context with the patches being played. A great review of another terrific library from Heavyocity. Couldn't really afford it but got it anyway I know the purchase won't be regretted.


----------

